
No More Boilerplate Code - corecoder
http://blog.thecodewhisperer.com/permalink/no-more-boilerplate-code
======
vmorgulis
Linq is a good alternative to reduce SQL noise.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Language_Integrated_Query](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Language_Integrated_Query)

